# اين كان يسوع قبل ولادته؟؟



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2012)

اين كان يسوع قبل ولادته؟؟
محدش يقولي  ا ن سؤالي غلط...​


----------



## aymonded (19 أغسطس 2012)

قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن (يوحنا 8: 58)
في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله (يوحنا 1: 1)
الله لم يره أحدٌ قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر (يوحنا 1: 18)
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2012)

يعني كان قائم منذ الازل؟؟


----------



## aymonded (19 أغسطس 2012)

من قبل أن تولد الجبال أو ابدأت الأرض والمسكونة، منذ الأزل إلى الأبد أنت الله (مزمور 90: 2)
بالطبع هو كائن منذ الأزل لأنه هو الله الكلمة، وهذا قبل التجسد، ولكنه كان أزلاً بدون جسد، ظهوره في الجسد فقط بدء حسب التدبير حينما اتخذ من العذراء القديسة مريم جسداً، النعمة معك
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> من قبل أن تولد الجبال أو ابدأت الأرض والمسكونة، منذ الأزل إلى الأبد أنت الله (مزمور 90: 2)
> 
> بالطبع هو كائن منذ الأزل لأنه هو الله الكلمة، وهذا قبل التجسد، ولكنه كان أزلاً بدون جسد، ظهوره في الجسد فقط بدء حسب التدبير حينما اتخذ من العذراء القديسة مريم جسداً، النعمة معك​


 ردك وافي صراحه
 بس قولت هو الله الكلمه...يعني غير الله الغير المرئي لاحد
بمعنى انه كان منفصل عن الله كما حصل ع الارض وتجسد..
اذا اين كان وهو الله الكلمه؟؟


----------



## aymonded (19 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ردك وافي صراحه
> بس قولت هو الله الكلمه...يعني غير الله الغير المرئي لاحد
> بمعنى انه كان منفصل عن الله كما حصل ع الارض وتجسد..
> اذا اين كان وهو الله الكلمه؟؟



كيف يكون هناك أي انفصال بين الآب والابن أيها الأخ الحبيب !!!! وأين الانفصال في الآيات التي ذكرتها لك يا أجمل أخ حلو !!! 
قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن (يوحنا 8: 58)
في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله (يوحنا 1: 1)
الله لم يره أحدٌ قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر (يوحنا 1: 18)

والرب نفسه قال ووضح أنه واحد مع الاب في الجوهر أزلاً وابداً:
[ وأن كنت أنا أُدين فدينونتي حق لأني لست وحدي بل أنا والآب الذي أرسلني ] (يوحنا 8: 16)؛ [ أنا والآب واحد ] (يوحنا 10: 30)، [ قال له يسوع أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب ] (يوحنا 14: 9)...
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> كيف يكون هناك أي انفصال بين الآب والابن أيها الأخ الحبيب !!!! وأين الانفصال في الآيت التي ذكرتها لك يا أجمل أخ حلو !!! والرب نفسه قال:
> 
> [ وأن كنت أنا أُدين فدينونتي حق لأني لست وحدي بل أنا والآب الذي أرسلني ] (يوحنا 8: 16)؛ [ أنا والآب واحد ] (يوحنا 10: 30)، [ قال له يسوع أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب ] (يوحنا 14: 9)...​


اختك...
يا اخي انا بسال عن الانفصال ك يسوع المتجسد مثلا 
 لا اسال في الجوهر..لاني اعرف غير منفصلين..لانهم واحد في الجوهر..
يعني اين كان قبل تجسده وهو كلمه الله..؟؟يارب تكون فهمتني حضرتك..


----------



## aymonded (19 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اختك...
> يا اخي انا بسال عن الانفصال ك يسوع المتجسد مثلا
> لا اسال في الجوهر..لاني اعرف غير منفصلين..لانهم واحد في الجوهر..
> يعني اين كان قبل تجسده وهو كلمه الله..؟؟يارب تكون فهمتني حضرتك..



سلام لشخصك العزيز
باعتذر أولاً عن أني قلت أخي العزيز، لأني مش عرفت من الاسم أنا كنتِ أخ أم أخت، ارجو قبول اعتذاري الشديد...
ثانياً الآيات واضحة أختي العزيزة، لأن الله الكلمة كائن في حضن الآب منذ الأزل وقبل التجسد، لأنه مكتوب في إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح الأول الذي وضح من هو الكلمة وأين يوجد قبل التجسد وأين [ في البدء كان (في النص اليوناني الأرخي = الأزل) الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. هذا كان في البدء عند الله. كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان. ] (يوحنا 1: 1 - 3)، وااضح أنه كان في حضن الآب: [ الله لم يره أحدٌ قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر ] (يوحنا 1: 18)...

وليس معنى أنه تجسد أي أنه انفصل عن الآب، وليس معنى أيضاً أن لم يكن قبل التجسد ذات جسد، اي أنه لم يكن مع الآب في الأزل، فلو كنتِ بتسألي أين كان جسده قبل ولادته من العذراء مريم، فأنه لم يكن له جسداً قبل التجسد في ملء الزمان حسب التدبير، لأنه اتخذ جسداً من العذراء القديسة مريم في وقت معين في الزمان والتاريخ، فلا يوجد جسد له قبل ولادته، بل كان مع الآب منذ الأزل، ولكن بعد التجسد صار هو الله الكلمة المتجسد، وظل مع الآب في الجوهر لم ينفصل عنه قد رغم تجسده، وهذا سرّ الأسرار الذي أعلنه قانون الإيمان الذي نعترف به قائلين: 
[ نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد مولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور، نور من نور، إله حق من إله حق، مولود غير مخلوق، مساوي (أو واحد) مع الآب في الجوهر ] 
فمثلاً، لو الشمس تُرسل نورها إلى الأرض، ولو غابت الشمس سيغيب نورها أيضاً، فنور الشمس معها لا ينفصل عنها، هكذا بالمثل نقول في قانون الإيمان [ نور من نور ] فإذا غاب المسيح الرب يغيب عنا الآب والروح القدس، وان غاب الآب يغيب الابن والروح القدس، وان غاب الروح القدس يغيب الآب والابن... فلا انفصال في الثالوث بأي وضع أو شكل، مع أن الله الكلمة فقط هو الذي اتخذ جسد مع أنه كائن مع الآب والروح القدس لا ينفصلان قط !!!!
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2012)

مين غير اسف اخي...
شكرااا لردك كتير
طب حضرتك..لماذا يوجد شيء اسمه بعد الميلاد أو قبل الميلاد 
طالما يسوع قائم منذ الازل؟؟


----------



## aymonded (19 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مين غير اسف اخي...
> شكرااا لردك كتير
> طب حضرتك..لماذا يوجد شيء اسمه بعد الميلاد أو قبل الميلاد
> طالما يسوع قائم منذ الازل؟؟



هذا من جهة التجسد فقط، أي من جهة ظهور الله الكلمة في الجسد، بمعنى أنه قبل التجسد لم يكن له جسد، فمن جهة التدبير اي من جهة التجسد يقال قبل الميلاد، فالله الكلمة شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح كائن منذ الأزل، ولكن من جهة التدبير وحسب التجسد ظهر في ملء الزمان مولوداً من إمرأة [ لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس ] (فيلبي 2: 7)، [ ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولوداً من إمراة مولوداً تحت الناموس ] (غلاطية 4: 4)...

فمنذ الميلاد ظهر الله في الجسد، إذ أخلى نفسه من مجده، ولكن قبل التجسد كان في ملء مجده ولم يُخلى نفسه ولم يكن قد ظهر في الهيئة كإنسان بعد، آخذاً صورة عبد في شبه الناس، لكن بالتجسد أخذ ما ليس له وكما يقال في التسبحة التي نقولها في الكنيسة: [ هو أخذ الذي لنا واعطانا الذي له ] [ هو أخذ جسدنا وأعطانا روحه القدوس ]....
​


----------



## aymonded (19 أغسطس 2012)

أحب فقط اشرح كلمة مهمة للغاية متصله بهذا الموضوع بكوني ذكرتها كتير وهي كلمة [ *التدبير *]، وآسف لأني هاطول فيها شوية لأهميتها في هذا الموضوع على الأخص، مع أني كتبتها في المنتدى منذ فتره ولكن أحب أن أكتبها هنا مرة أخرى للضرورة القصوى لفهم لماذا كررتها كتير في الكلام، أو تُذكر دائماً في أي حديث عن الخلاص أو تجسد الكلمة، أو كل أعمال الرب يسوع في الجسد منذ الميلاد إلى الصعود...
______________________________________________

التدبير – وهي كلمة تخص تدبير الخلاص​ οικονομια - oikonomia​ 
** *كلمة التدبير هي كلمة عبرانية – يونانية، بمعنى سياسة الله وعمله وحكمته في كل أعمال الثالوث القدوس وبخاصة " التجسد الإلهي ".

*+ *فالتدبير  هو رسم إلهي مُعلن في الزمان وأساسه في الأزل. وهو تدبير ليس كتدبير البشر  يتغير أو يتبدل، بل يتم بكل دقة كما هو وذلك حسب خطة الله الذي يشرف عليها بنفسه،  والتدبير ليس نظري أو ينحصر في مجرد خطة، موضوعها مبهم وملامحها تنحصر في  ذاتها، بل هو تدبير مُعطى لنا حسب النعمة، مصدره الثالوث القدوس.

*+ *والتدبير  الإلهي تدبير فاعل عامل يوحَّد حسب الإعلان بالروح، وينزع الانقسام، لأنه  شركة في الواحد الثالوث القدوس الواحد في الجوهر. وهو يُنظم حياة ومصير  الخليقة الجديدة في المسيح، ويُعطي لها في الزمان الحاضر "العربون" [ الذي  ختمنا وأعطى عربون الروح في قلوبنا؛ ولكن الذي صنعنا لهذا عينه هو الله  الذي أعطانا أيضاً عربون الروح ] (2كور1: 22؛ 5: 5)، إلى أن يأتي الدهر  الجديد الذي لا تغرب فيه شمس الحياة بالموت، بل تُشرق بنور إلهي أزلي يَهَب  الاستنارة من الآب بالابن في الروح القدس.*+ *إذن التدبير باختصار هو خطة الله للخلاص وفق مشيئته أي تدبيره الخاص، وهذا المعنى يتصل بتاريخ الخلاص فهي تُعتبر " السر المكتوم منذ الدهور في الله خالق الجميع بيسوع المسيح " ( أفسس 3: 9 )، أما الآن في ملئ الزمان فقد تحقق في المسيح يسوع [ إذ عرفنا بسر مشيئته مسرته التي قصدها في نفسه لتدبير ملئ الأزمنة ليجمع كل شيء في المسيح ما في السماوات وما على الأرض في ذاك الذي فيه أيضاً نلنا نصيباً مُعينين سابقاً حسب قصد الذي يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته لنكون لمدح مجده نحن الذين سبق رجاؤنا في المسيح، الذي فيه أيضاً أنتم إذ سمعتم كلمة الحق إنجيل خلاصكم الذي فيه أيضاً إذ آمنتم خُتمتم بروح الموعد القدوس الذي هو عربون ميراثنا لفداء المُقتنى لمدح مجده ] ( أفسس 1: 9 – 14 )​ونجد أن الله منذ البداية  في الكتاب المقدس أخذ يوضح تدبيره أي خطته المتعلقة بالخلاص وأعلنها بواسطة  البشر الملهمين بالروح القدس، وليس عن طريق أي شخص آخر، فاختار أنبياء  نقاهم وقدسهم مهيأ أوانيهم ليحملوا إعلانه، إعلان الخلاص وتدبيره ويقوده  شعبه ويسلموهم النبوة والإعلان إلى يوم تتميمه، وأيضاً في العهد الجديد  اختار الرسل بدورهم ليحملوا بشارة الإنجيل وإعلان الخلاص وقوة تدبيره  ليحيوا به ويقدموه للكنيسة لأجل البنيان بروح النبوة: [ هكذا فليحسبنا  الإنسان كخدام المسيح ووكلاء سرائر الله ] (1كو4: 1)؛ [ لي أنا أصغر جميع  القديسين أُعطيت هذه النعمة أن أبشر بين الأمم بغنى المسيح الذي لا  يُستقصى. وأُنير الجميع في ما هو شركة السرّ المكتوم منذ الدهور في الله  خالق الجميع بيسوع المسيح ] (أفسس3: 8 – 9)، وذلك بالطبع لأن عمل وكيل  سرائر الله متأصل في οικονομια - oikonomia أي  التدبير الإلهي المعلن له بالسرّ بالتذوق والاختبار في أعماق قلبه الممتلئ  بالإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة وذهنه المنفتح بالروح على الله، وقد أُعطيت  لوكيل سرائر الله فترة زمنية محددة ليقوم بالواجب المنوط به، على الرغم من  أنه لا يعرف مداها [ فقال الرب فمن هو الوكيل الأمين الحكيم الذي يُقيمه  سيده على خدمه ليُعطيهم العلوفة في حينها، طوبى لذلك العبد الذي إذا جاء  سيده يجده يفعل هكذا. بالحق أقول لكم أنه يُقيمه على جميع أمواله. ولكن أن  قال ذلك العبد في قلبه سيدي يُبطئ قدومه فيبتدئ يضرب الغلمان والجواري  ويأكل ويشرب ويسكر (الاستهانة بعمل الله والخدمة). يأتي سيد ذلك العبد في يوم لا ينتظره وفي ساعة لا  يعرفها فيقطعه ويجعل نصيبه مع الخائنين. ] (لوقا12: 42 – 46)، فالوقت  المعطى لخدام وكلاء سرائر الله هو هبة استؤمن عليها ويجب أن يستخدمها  لاستعلان خطة الله حسب ما أعطاه الله من موهبة، لأنها مسئولية لا ينبغي  إهمالها بل ينبغي أن يهتم بها اهتمام بالغ بحرص شديد وينتبه لها بكل تدقيق  جالساً عند قدمي الكتاب المقدس بالصلوات والأسهار والأصوام متعلماً من الله  مستلماً التعليم من القديسين كما نالوه من الله لأن خطة الله لا تتفكك ولا  تنقطع من أي جيل، بل هي ممتدة ويزداد إعلانها كلما تقدم بنا الزمان.[  لذلك يقول أستيقظ أيها النائم وقم من الأموات فيُضيء لك المسيح. فانظروا  كيف تسلكون بالتدقيق لا كجهلاء بل كحكماء. مفتدين الوقت لأن الأيام شريرة.  من أجل ذلك لا تكونوا أغبياء بل فاهمين ما هي مشيئة الرب. ولا تسكروا  بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح. مكلمين بعضكم بعضاً بمزامير  وتسابيح وأغاني روحية مترنمين ومرتلين في قلوبكم للرب. شاكرين كل حين على  كل شيء في اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح لله والآب. خاضعين بعضكم لبعض في خوف الله.  ] (أفسس 5: 14 – 21)
[ واظبوا على الصلاة ساهرين فيها  بالشكر. مُصلين في ذلك لأجلنا نحن أيضاً ليفتح الرب لنا باباً للكلام  لنتكلم بسرّ المسيح الذي من أجله أنا موثق أيضاً. كي أُظهره كما يجب أن  أتكلم. أسلكوا بحكمة من جهة الذين هم من خارج مفتدين الوقت. ليكن كلامكم كل  حين بنعمة مصلحاً بملح لتعلموا كيف يجب أن تجاوبوا كل واحد. ] (كولوسي 4: 2  – 6)​*+ *عموماً  الكلمة (التدبير) تُشير إلى خطة الله للخلاص والتي يشرف عليها بنفسه ويقوم  بتنفيذها بدقة حسب مسرة مشيئته. وهذه الخطة وضحت في الكتاب المقدس منذ  سقوط آدم في الفردوس، فكان الهدف منها (اي خطة الله) هو خلاص الإنسان من ورطة السقوط المؤلمة التي تذوقها وانحصر في دائرتها المميتة باختياره الحرّ: [ اختطفت لي قضية الموت ] [ أجرة الخطية هي موت ]

*** وكلمة التدبير في تحليل معناها اليوناني، استخدامها يُفيد معنى: [ البناء الرعائي  ] وهي كلمة تخص الله كراعٍ يرعى شعبه بعناية فائقة ويحفظهم، كما تظهر من  خلال العهد القديم – كخبرة تذوقها الشعب في حياته اليومية – بأن يهوه راعي  إسرائيل، ولها صداها الخاص في صلوات المزامير [ الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيء  (مزمور  23 :  1)]، وهذا هو الدور المسياني [ دور المسيا الخاص ] أي عمل ربنا  يسوع المسيح الخاص كراعٍ يسعى في طلب الضال، ويحفظ الخراف [ " وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية ولن تهلك إلى الأبد ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي " (يوحنا  10:  28) ].

***  عموماً نجد أن التدبير الإلهي بدأ في العهد القديم وأُظهر بالأنبياء ثم  اكتمل بتفاصيله في العهد الجديد بظهور الابن الوحيد، حيث تجسد ربنا يسوع  المسيح إلهنا الحي، وقد أُعلن هذا التدبير بالميلاد وحياة الله الكلمة في  الجسد والصليب والقيامة والصعود وحلول الروح القدس على الكنيسة وعلى كل من  ينضم لها بالمعمودية ومسحة الميرون.

* فحسبما وُلِدَ المسيح وعاش تمارس الكنيسة حياتها وفقاً للتدبير :
" فأما أنتِ يا بيت لحم أفراته وأنتِ صغيرة أن تكوني بين ألوف يهوذا فمنكِ يخرج لي ( مدبر ) الذي يكون متسلطاً على إسرائيل ومخارجه منذ القديم " (ميخا 5: 2)
" وأنت يا بيت لحم أرض يهوذا لستِ الصغرى بين رؤساء يهوذا . لأن منكِ يخرج [ يخرج لي ] مُدبرّ يرعى شعبي إسرائيل " (متى 2: 6 )* الكنيسة تعيش التدبير كحياة ممتدة من حياة المسيح في الجسد، لأنها جسد المسيح الحي ...​
 + فالمسيح اعتمد، لذلك نحن نعتمد
+ المسيح دُهن أو مُسح بالروح القدس، لذلك نحن نُمسح بالميرون
+  المسيح أعطى جسده ودمه لذلك يتضمن كل قداس في العالم كلمات تأسيس السرّ  لأنها دعوة المسيح نفسه التي لا يُمكن أن تُستبدل بأي كلمات أخرى مهما كانت  .
+ المسيح مات ولذلك نشاركه الدفن والموت في المعمودية .
+ المسيح قام ولذلك سوف نقوم في اليوم الأخير:  " فقال لها يسوع أنا هو ( إيجو إيمي – أهيه أشير أهيه = I am ) القيامة  والحياة من آمن بي ( believing ) ولو مات فسيحيا، وكل من كان حياً وآمن بي  فلن ( never ) يموت إلى الأبد. أتؤمنين بهذا ( believe this ) " ( يوحنا 11:  25 و26 )
 ويقول العالم القبطي زكريا ابن سباع ( القرن 13 ): [ إن درجات الكهنوت الثلاثة مؤسسة على حياة المسيح نفسه وهو في الجسد – أي بحسب التدبير – فهو قارئ ( أغنسطس ) لأنه قرأ في السفر في المجمع ( يو4: 6 )
وهو كذلك خادم أي شماس ( ذياكون ) لأنهُ خدم ( لو22 : 27 )، وكاهن ( عب7: 26 و27 ) .
فإن وُجِدَ أي شيء في الكنيسة غير مرتبط بما تم في المسيح [ أي كالتدبير ] نتأكد أنهُ وضع بشري لا لزوم له.]

*** هذه  هي روح الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية (بل روح الكنائس كلها) في تدبير الله في المسيح لهُ المجد، إذ أن  حياتها تدبير، وتدبيرها حياة معاشة في الأسرار والاجتماعات، وترفض وتقبل أي شيء فيها بحسب التدبير وليس بحسب آراء شخصية أو مفاهيم بشرية أي كان معناها أو مدى صحتها، طالما أن جوهرها من خارج التدبير الإلهي.​


----------



## dawquinas (19 أغسطس 2012)

مشكلتك كلها في تخيل متى وجد يسوع بالضبط؟

حسناً اقنوم الابن ازلي، خارج الزمن....ولكي نستطيع ان نراه....ظهر لنا كشخص اسمه يسوع...فهذه الشخصية...او هذه الصورة او هذا التجسد بدأ بتكوينه في بطن العذراء....

فالسؤال عن "وجوده" ليس صحيحاً...


لو عندك ماء الآن...وتحول جزء منه لثلج بعد 4 ساعات.....متى وُجد الثلج؟ منذ البداية ام بعد 4 ساعات؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 أغسطس 2012)

سؤالك صح والمسيح كان موجود قبل كل شىء


----------



## أَمَة (20 أغسطس 2012)

الغالية *لوسيانتو*

*أولا* سؤالك مش غلط ، ومن حقك أن تسألي، والذي لا يسأل يبقى جاهلا.
*ثانيا *أشكر الإبن المبارك* أيمن* على تعبه في ردوده - الرب يبارك وزناته.

تدرجتِ في السؤال الى السؤال عن أزلية المسيح في مشاركتك *3* وبعد رد أيمن على الأزلية وصلتِ الى إستنتاج خاطئ بأن كلمة الله كان منفصلا عن الله لأن "*الله غير مرئي لأحد*" وهذا إقتباس كلامك:  




lo siento_mucho قال:


> ردك وافي صراحه
> بس قولت هو الله الكلمه...يعني غير الله الغير المرئي لاحد
> *بمعنى انه كان منفصل* عن الله كما حصل ع الارض وتجسد..
> اذا اين كان وهو الله الكلمه؟؟


 
 واستمر سؤالك بعد ذلك عن* اين كان كلمة الله قبل التجسد*  بالرغم من أنك لا تدرين أن الجواب يكمن في الجزئية باللون الأحمر من ردك #*7*  : " لا اسال في الجوهر..*لاني اعرف* *غير منفصلين*..*لانهم* *واحد في الجوهر*.. " لأنك لا تفهمين معنى الجوهر وتفكرين أن الله وكلمته إلهين منفصلين، وكأن لهما أجساد. كل منهما موجود في مكان ما ولكنها من طبيعة واحدة.

عليك يا إبنتي أن تفهمي أولا أن *الطبيعة الإلهية تتجاوز كل مفهوم بشري نحاول أن ندركه ... وكل تعبير بشري نحاول أن نصل اليه للكلام عن طبيعة الله يبقى عاجزا.  *ومن نفس المنطلق، أي إيمان بــِ "الهٍ" لا نعرف عنه شيء ولكن نخاف منه ومن بطشه ونحاول دوما أن نرضيه ونحن غير متأكدين إذا كنا قد وفيناه حقه الخ الخ الخ.... هذا يكون الها من صنع فكرنا لا يختلف عن كل الألهة الوثنية.

وهذا ما يميز المسيحية عن غيرها مما يسمى ديانات.... المسيح الذي هو كلمة الله الأزلي تجسد وأخبرنا عن الله الذي لم يره أحدٌ سواه، كما قال *بحقِ*  يوحنا في إنجيله العدد 18 من الأصحاح 1:   

* اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ.*

لأن الله روح، فلا يقدر الجسد على معاينته، لذا تجسد الابن *ليهبنا الميلاد الجديد الروحي* فنرى ذاك الذي لا يُرى ونحيا به ونتعرف على أسرار الله بقدر ٍ ... بكونه الكلمة الحقيقي والابن الوحيد الجنس، فإنه وحده يرى الآب رؤية الواحد معه في ذات الجوهر. *لا يضارعه في هذا* كائن ما على الأرض أو في السماء. 

حضن الآب ليس حضنا ماديا. بل وحدة الابن الوحيد الحقيقي القائم بذاته مع الآب في حضنه أي في أعماقه لن ينفصل قط عنه، موضع سروره، قادر أن يعلن عنه ويكشف عن أسراره الإلهية وخطته الفائقة. 

هكذا نلنا في المسيح إعلانًا واضحًا عن الآب الذي لم يره أحد قط. هذه هي النعمة، وهذا هو الحق الإلهي الذي صار لنا في المسيح، وهي "المعرفة" الحقيقية للإله الحقيقي.

أما سؤالك عن* "**..*لماذا يوجد شيء اسمه بعد الميلاد أو قبل الميلاد طالما يسوع قائم منذ الازل؟؟*"* هذا تأريخ وضعه البشر بعد ميلاد المسيح = كلمة الله المتجسد ولا علاقة له بأزلية لاهوته.  

*لا تاريخ ولا زمان لأزلية الله.*

لو لا زالت الإجابات غير واضحة لا تتأخري عن الإستفسار.


----------



## Twin (22 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اين كان يسوع قبل ولادته؟؟​
> 
> محدش يقولي ا ن سؤالي غلط...​



*نقطة بس عايز أضفها ... السؤال غلط *
*فالسيد المسيح يسوع هو إله متجسد ولا يمكن الفصل بين تجسده وألوهيته *
*فهو الله الظاهر في الجسد *
*فأقنوم الأبن -الأقنوم القائم بذاته في الثالوث المقدس- قائم قبل كل الدهور ولم يكن هناك قبله فهو منذ الأبد قائم *
*أما الجسد المتأنس من مريم العذراء لم يكن له وجود قبل أن يحل الروح القدس في بطن مريم العذراء القديسة الممتلئه نعمة *
*فالله -الأقنومي- كان موجود قبل كل الدهور *
*أما الجسد فوجد عندما هيئ الله لنفسه جسداً ليفدينا به *
*فعندما أسأل عن الله يسوع المسيح ... وأين هو كان قبل ولادته *
*فالأجابة كان كائن وموجود من حيث الأقنوم في الله ولم يكن موجود من حيث الجسد *
*وهذا الأتحاد -الناسوت واللاهوت- وجد في ملئ الزمان قبل الفي عام وأكثر *
*وهذا الأتحاد كان ومازل وسيظل الي أبد الأبدين*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا كتير لا حضراتكم على الإجابات ...شكرا أختي  الغالية امه


----------

